# [EVDL] Sams Club GC battery replacements?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA1

Seeing as how one of my batteries may have a much reduced capacity
compared with the others, and it's only 10 months old, I'm considering
returning it for a replacement before it goes out of warranty.

I don't have my own battery load tester, and don't know that my local
Sam's club will either. (It does have a tire/battery shop as part of the
store.)

Has anybody returned a golf cart battery to Sams club within the
warranty period? Comments on procedures, things to ask for, etc?

Difficulty: A friend who has a Sams Club membership bought the batteries
for me. I have the receipt, but not a Sams club membership. Will I need
to get a membership to replace the battery?

Jay
-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU/Linux)
Comment: Using GnuPG with Mozilla - http://enigmail.mozdev.org/

iEYEARECAAYFAk7awZgACgkQSWJjSgPNbM/lkQCeOAkooDttDcZ/4XgB42WQnGcs
50YAnimBziI1//Tk8uZ5avXs7XRRODYb
=rjk3
-----END PGP SIGNATURE-----

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Jay,

No you do not have to be a member of Sams Club. Just sign in as a guest at 
the service counter. Show them your battery receipts.

The load tester you are showing is only for cranking type batteries which 
normally is done for about 15 seconds. The load elements in these types of 
tester cannot withstand more than 15 seconds before it will trip out.

You can actually charge up a bad deep cycle battery and these types of 
testers will show that battery good. A 6 volt battery may start out at 1000 
MCA and after 200 charge cycles will increase to about 1100 MCA which is 
consider the break in period.

In about 8 to 10 years, the battery gets down to about 500 MCA which may 
reduce the range so you cannot drive around the block.

I use one of these old 6 volt batteries in my old tractor as a starter 
battery. It can crank for up to a minute and a load tester set for a 
cranking type of battery will show good.

Sams Club when they first open, only did a cranking load test. Our Sams 
Club now does a long discharge at the 20 hour rate, but they stop it at 12 
hours.

I said, my batteries are 250 AH and a 20 hour rate would be 12.5 amps. I 
normally drive my EV at 75 battery amps. At 75 amps the Reserved Minutes is 
150 minutes which would be discharge down to 0% State of Charge.

A 75 amp load test would have to run for 75 to 85 minutes to reach 50% SOC 
which should be the cut off point.

At 75 amps at 75 minutes would be about 50% SOC. To convert the Reserved 
Minutes to Ampere Hour for my 250 AH battery with a Reserved Minutes of 150 
Mins at 75 amps.

150 RM / 60 mins = 2.5 hours

2.5 hours x 75 amps = 187.5 AH at 0% SOC

187.5 AH /2 = 93.75 AH at 50% SOC or 1.25 hours


The tester I use is a Midtronics 640 Series Battery Conductance Analyzer 
which is design 6 and 12 volt batteries. It can detect a bad cell, shorts 
and loss of capacity. I got it from my battery shop that uses this type and 
a shop version which is use to match a pack of batteries for golf carts.

See: http://www.midtronics.com

It is best to match a set of batteries not only by voltage, but by capacity. 
Not good if one battery has a capacity of 800 MCA and another one is 1100 
MCA which I seen in new batteries. The lower MCA rating will always be 
undercharge and the higher MCA will be overcharge. A BMS cannot balance 
these two batteries that have that much difference.

My independent battery shop which I have been going to since the 50's will 
sell me at or under the cost of a Sam's Club battery.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jay Summet" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, December 03, 2011 5:40 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Sams Club GC battery replacements?


> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
> Hash: SHA1
>
> Seeing as how one of my batteries may have a much reduced capacity
> compared with the others, and it's only 10 months old, I'm considering
> returning it for a replacement before it goes out of warranty.
>
> I don't have my own battery load tester, and don't know that my local
> Sam's club will either. (It does have a tire/battery shop as part of the
> store.)
>
> Has anybody returned a golf cart battery to Sams club within the
> warranty period? Comments on procedures, things to ask for, etc?
>
> Difficulty: A friend who has a Sams Club membership bought the batteries
> for me. I have the receipt, but not a Sams club membership. Will I need
> to get a membership to replace the battery?
>
> Jay
> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
> Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU/Linux)
> Comment: Using GnuPG with Mozilla - http://enigmail.mozdev.org/
>
> iEYEARECAAYFAk7awZgACgkQSWJjSgPNbM/lkQCeOAkooDttDcZ/4XgB42WQnGcs
> 50YAnimBziI1//Tk8uZ5avXs7XRRODYb
> =rjk3
> -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jay Summet wrote:
> > Has anybody returned a golf cart battery to Sams club within the
> > warranty period? Comments on procedures, things to ask for, etc?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 3 Dec 2011 at 19:37, Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> > It is best to match a set of batteries not only by voltage, but by capacity.
> > Not good if one battery has a capacity of 800 MCA and another one is 1100 MCA
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello David,

Yes David, The Ampere Hour is the Battery Capacity and it is a function of 
Reserved Capacity and Amount of Ampere that can be discharge in a certain 
amount of time.

Therefore we can use the formula of Reserved Minutes divided by 60 minutes 
to get the number of hours it takes to discharge the battery to Zero Percent 
State of Charge.

Then multiple the number of hours times the Battery Ampere Listed for the 
Reserved Minutes of the battery and you get the Ampere Hour rating of the 
battery.

The higher the battery ampere load is, than the shorter reserved time or run 
time you will have. To shorten up the load testing of each battery in a 
large pack of batteries we could use a battery tester that will indicate a 
voltage drop in a shorter amount of time which compares the NO LOAD voltage 
to a LOAD voltage.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, December 03, 2011 11:05 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sams Club GC battery replacements?




> > On 3 Dec 2011 at 19:37, Roland Wiench wrote:
> >
> > > It is best to match a set of batteries not only by voltage, but by
> > > capacity.
> ...


----------

